# Exciting New blood



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So excited to be a half interest owner of this Fullblood doe. We will be flushing her next month. Fingers and toes crossed for a successful flush and lots of pink.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Who is she?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Cedar Creek Whole Lotta Doe
And she is! Haha


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her a lot.

Who are you having do flushes?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck and sending pink thoughts! I would think an occasional blue would be in order too!

She is gorgeous. 

Did she just dry up from kidding? I noticed her udder is a bit lopsided.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice!! Look at the width on that doe!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I noticed her udder as well.

She is a nice.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, she just weaned kids. 
She'll be going down to California for the flush.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She is pretty but as a dairy person her udder is ugly lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, good thing she's not a dairy goat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> She is pretty but as a dairy person her udder is ugly lol


 Having raised Nubians for a few years eons ago, the first time I saw teats & udders on Boers I was horrified. Especially the 2:2 but I now prefer it.
Unless we really mess them up by "improving," Boers will never have a pretty mammary system compared to dairy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful doe! I love that head especially.  Is she from Cedar Creek or Copper Creek? I know a Copper Creek Whole Lotta Doe....  I saw her show as a junior 2 or 3 years ago and LOVED her!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Oops! Thanks for asking. She is Copper Creek! Lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

She is stunning! She is going to have some nice kids. I love Copper Creek. They breed great boers!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah, Becki's herd is very nice.


----------

